# Rhoscrowther Farm house, Pembrokeshire



## Exploretime (Feb 20, 2010)

Visited with Walsh.

Rhoscrowther is a village and parish in Pembrokeshire, near Pembroke, and on the south shore of Milford Haven.
Much of the parish, and almost all the village except the church, was cleared with the establishment of the BP oil terminal in 1961 immediately south of the village, and the Texaco refinery in 1964 immediately to the north. This meant that many houses were demolished to make way for the growing refinery.

In the centre of the lost village remains the derelict buildings of the village farm. The interior is mainly stripped but has great character:



















Straw walls:















Nice modern bathroom:






Kitchen:






Walsh to add his photos shortly.

Much love.


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice pics

Shame someone's punched a whole in that lovely wattle and daub wall.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice find! I Love old tired houses in the country slowly being eaten up by the surrounding trees and plants.


----------



## Landsker (Feb 21, 2010)

pretty much the same pics as dumptyboy so I wont bother adding mine, but directly opposite the farm house is the remains of a housing estate. there are some photos of it in work before they knocked them all down so ill do my best to get some on here!


----------



## Exploretime (Feb 21, 2010)

Ive just been searching google for some more information about this place and the village that got demolished, i came across this link and found it quite interesting:

http://findarticles.com/p/news-arti...llage-wont-die/ai_n35807319/?tag=content;col1


----------



## Exploretime (Feb 21, 2010)

walsh said:


> pretty much the same pics as dumptyboy so I wont bother adding mine, but directly opposite the farm house is the remains of a housing estate. there are some photos of it in work before they knocked them all down so ill do my best to get some on here!



Please add a couple of yours mate, i think you got some of the old stone buildings which i didnt! Cheers bud.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 28, 2010)

Delightful find, guys...some lovely features there. Nice one.


----------



## cheeky_chops648 (Apr 1, 2010)

hey i live quite close to that farm, its truely beautiful, i dont suppose any one knows if its for sale


----------



## Exploretime (Apr 9, 2010)

cheeky_chops648 said:


> hey i live quite close to that farm, its truely beautiful, i dont suppose any one knows if its for sale




I would imagine that there is no chance of buying this place, as beautiful as it is and with its great location, its unfortunatly owned by chevron refinery! They have only let it stand for this long because its a listed building, and couldnt care less if it fell down tomorrow! If your really interested in possibly purchasing the farm then try contacting Chevron refinery directly at:

Chevron Ltd 

Pembroke Plant,Pembroke, SA71 5SJ Wales 

Tel: 01646 641331 

Dont hold your breath on getting anywhere though. Id buy it myself if i thought i had a chance in securing it.
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## JoshHeron123 (Apr 26, 2022)

Landsker said:


> pretty much the same pics as dumptyboy so I wont bother adding mine, but directly opposite the farm house is the remains of a housing estate. there are some photos of it in work before they knocked them all down so ill do my best to get some on here!


Hi Landsker did you find these photos? It would be great to see them, the mother in law had fond memories of visiting her uncle who lived in the village until it was no more.


----------

